# winter????



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

what happened to winter and the snow????
looking at the weather for the week ahead and its highs in the 40's with a mix of rain/snow and sun/clouds. i'm thinking of getting out the mowers and getting them ready to go, at this rate i'll be cutting by feb.

just venting anyone want to vent with me

Mark


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I fired up a backpack today and cleaned up my Mom's yard again. Some of the darn trees still have stuff hanging in there.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

*It's My Fault*

Got a new plow, new lightbar, New snowblower and even new shovels...

That's why no snow...Sorry Fella's


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

I took the pump and lower half of the mount off my personal rig trying to help I'll wash and wax it this week, if that doesn't work I'll pull the race car out of the mothballs. Driving a car with racing slicks on the street should cause immediate snowfall during the winter months...


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

I have my feet up collecting on my seasonals..... I'm liking this warm snap! payup


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Good Ideas*

I'm going to take the barbecue out and clean off the patio furniture...

If I can get the wife to pack away her winter clothes and boots, that would guarantee some snow.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*rode*

Rode the harley down town yesterday...Did not produce any snow,,,Im trying:yow!: :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm just worried, 1/2 of all season contracts are due January 20th, and with no snow, I wonder how many will pay.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

I know what you mean. Just as the money starts to come in from Dec billing there is nothing to look forward to. Do the snow dance:bluebounc :redbounce purplebou


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Plow King said:


> I'm just worried, 1/2 of all season contracts are due January 20th, and with no snow, I wonder how many will pay.


I was thinking the same thing today. I have one seasonal that paid 1/2 in November and the other 1/2 due February 1st. I've only been there three times so far.


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

Mick said:


> I was thinking the same thing today. I have one seasonal that paid 1/2 in November and the other 1/2 due February 1st. I've only been there three times so far.


And that's the gamble that seasonal customers take. They made out last year, we plowed 25 events last year....

Besides fellas, it's only January 9th! Things will get rockin' soon, I promise! :waving:


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Took the plow off the other day. Took the old car out yesterday and today after closing it up for the winter. It was 59 here today. Maybe if I put the boat back in the water it will snow?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

WOODY367 said:


> Took the plow off the other day. Took the old car out yesterday and today after closing it up for the winter. It was 52 here today. Maybe if I put the boat back in the water it will snow?


LOL, whatever it takes man! payup


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

WOODY367 said:


> Maybe if I put the boat back in the water it will snow?


DOOOOOOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

purplebou :redbounce Do a little dance. Make a little noise. Let it snow tonight!!!! purplebou :bluebounc

Doh! I need a hobby now that it's not snowing.


----------



## rembrandt100 (Dec 29, 2005)

I am with GSE on this one. I have most of my people on contract and the balance on pay as you go with monthly billing. If I do not move my blade all month I still get to bill out about $3,500. Each time it snows that amount increases $650.00 by the pay as you go clients. Each time I go out it costs me $120.00 for the shoveller and $80.00 in fuel for a 6 to 7 hour 2 to 4 inch run thur the route. 

Dave


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

well since it hasnt snowed since i have bought my plow, maybe if i call and put insurance back on my street bike then it will snow some so it will give us all somthign to do.

seeing how this going to the casino and bar everynight is eating away the funds rather fast.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Heck I even bought another truck, waste of money at this point, I can't figure out what's going on here


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Just wait guys, old man winter is going to show his face soon, I did a snow dance five minutes ago!!:redbounce


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*snowless*

I will remove the snowblower from the kubota & mount up the brush hog!!!!!!!


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

WMHLC said:


> Just wait guys, old man winter is going to show his face soon, I did a snow dance five minutes ago!!:redbounce


Maybe if you teach everyone the snow dance. We can all do it at once. Maybe that will help. Otherwise I will just sit in the office play playstation 2 and love when the seasonal checks hit my mailbox.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

washed all trucks today, removed plows, sanders, washed everything inside and out, fresh coat of wax on all trucks and plows, filled up all gas tanks.
 
lets see what happens now...


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i love this winter i hope we dont get snow for the rest of the year.:waving:


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I think we are in for a good feb-march. Getting alot of other work done while
it is warm. Even played some golf this week, 60 deg. today


----------



## rembrandt100 (Dec 29, 2005)

STOP DANCING..........I like this!!!!!!!!!! Best Dec, Jan I've had in 16 years when comparing work hours as to income and cost ratio. Now if it stays like this til April and then starts to warm up...........

Dave:yow!:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

50 degrees here today wip-eeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

GLAD i HAVE MY SEASONAL CONTRACTS, I WILL SIT ON MY BUT. MY GUYS ARE COMPLAINING SO I MIGHT HAVE TO COME UP WITH SOME BULL $#IT WORK FOR THEM SOON, BUT I AM STILL SAVING ON MY GAS BILL AND WEAR AND TEAR ON THE TRUCKS.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I have all seasonal contracts too, but I like the extra income from salt.:redbounce plus it gives me something to do, other than eat food and get out of shape.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

elmo1537 said:


> Maybe if you teach everyone the snow dance. We can all do it at once. Maybe that will help. Otherwise I will just sit in the office play playstation 2 and love when the seasonal checks hit my mailbox.


The snow dance only works if you want an inch of snow. I do the dance once a week so I can spread snow salt. If you do the snow dance to much, you will throw you back out.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

TRUE TURF LAWN said:


> i love this winter i hope we dont get snow for the rest of the year.:waving:


hey, this reverse psychology could work.

Yeah, I hate winter too, especially when we get those big snowstorms and it snows all day long.

give it a few days to work, and soon, very soon it will snow!!!


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

I FIGURED OUT HOW TO MAKE IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All i did was unload the 900lbs of sand bags i use for ballast out of the bed of the truck and within 20 minutes of leaving the house the radio said 1" poss tonight.

Yeah now i won't just sit around and grow an even larger gut.

Mark


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Its been above freezing here for the last two weeks....Im loving it.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Let's all Fire Up a lawn mower. That seems to do the trick .

Jason


----------

